# Worldmark Website Issue on the Resort Gallery?



## rhonda (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm encountering errors when browsing the Worldmark Resort Gallery Pages today.  Looks like they've recently added a bunch of new dots for Wyndham Club Pass ... but the links are wonky?  Anyone else seeing problems?



> The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.
> Your support ID is: 2682791111112493670



*Edited to add:*  Mac OS X 10.12.5, Safari 10.1.1.  Just cleared out all Safari History, Cookies and Cache ... rebooted Mac.

*Edit #2:*  Ugh.  Might be a Safari-thing.  FF seems to be navigating the Gallery pages w/out error.

*Edit #3:*  Ugh.  Now FF is having similar troubles.  If the site is knocking down two browsers ... perhaps there is an issue on the site?  Or perhaps it is my local network/internet connection ... hmmmm?

*Edit #4:*  Seems to be *working correctly again on both browsers*.  I'm thinking this was either a temporary glitch on the website (now repaired) ... or an odd hiccup in my local network.


----------

